# Remember This Ditty?



## Meanderer (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 23, 2014)

My grandmother use to play this song on her old upright piano. A couple of my favorites, as a child, were,
Yes, We have no bananas and Pistol Packin Mama.


----------

